
IPhone 3.0 Notes Sync? Sure, But Evernote is Still King - yvesrn
http://iphonecto.com/2009/07/06/iphone-30-notes-sync-evernote-king/
======
caffo
Evernote is bloated and the desktop versions are ugly and over complex. After
test various note taking apps, Simplenote (<http://www.simplenoteapp.com/>) is
my app of choice: clean ui and web sync. A nice review can be found here:

<http://daringfireball.net/2009/07/simplenote>

~~~
yvesrn
Your experience has been entirely different than mine. I've never had any
problems with Evernote in two years. Granted, I'm running it on a Mac, maybe
that makes the difference. Evernote on the desktop and iPhone make a for a
powerful combination.

Evernote also deserves major kudos for frequently updating the app and each
one makes it even better.

~~~
nailer
I've never had EverNote on iPhone work, ever. I spent a week trying to get it
to recognise text in various labels on different items, one of its touted
capabilities, with a zero percent success rate. I uninstalled it shortly
afterward.

~~~
yvesrn
That may have been an early release. I stand by our article and my own
personal experiences. Evernote is a fantastic note taking app. The latest
version I just installed is lightening fast. The Mac client is solid. If you
are in the market for a note taking app, I highly recommend it.

Editor-in-Chief iPhoneCTO

------
joez
Evernote is not be the perfect solution in it's space. Many users complain
that it crashes often and/or won't even open up for them. Their Optimal
Character Recognition (the founders expertise in) is amazing but slows down
their program. Could be a case for less being more for users that just want to
take text and picture notes and then sync them.

------
grinich
There's an app called PhoneView that lets you access saved notes, call logs,
SMS messages, photos, contacts, etc.

<http://www.ecamm.com/mac/phoneview/>

